# Greenish-yellow wood, what is it?



## Jim Beam (Jan 5, 2016)

I bought 4 pieces of this several years ago and have long forgotten what it is. No odor, but the dogs all wanted to eat the turnings. It's pretty tho, my wife says it's her favorite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 5, 2016)

Russian olive most likely although I wouldn't rule out Siberian elm


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for jogging my memory - Siberian elm rings a bell.


----------



## ClintW (Jan 5, 2016)

Could it be staghorn Sumac? Greenish yellow immediately makes me think that. Just a thought.


----------



## phinds (Jan 6, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Could it be staghorn Sumac? Greenish yellow immediately makes me think that. Just a thought.


Now that you mention it, the grain does look an awful lot like staghorn sumac. I don't think it's green enough though but of course it's hard to tell w/ monitors and unknown camera color capture.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2016)

Sumac was my immediate thought as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shannon T (Jan 12, 2016)

Staghorn sumac isn't always green. It runs through a range of colours including what you show in your photograph. Tends to lose green colour as it dries and oxidizes. One way to determine sumac is by its weight and density. Sumac is not a hard wood and sometimes inner rings are actually so spongey you can remove material with a fingernail! Bark is dark grey with brown carbuncles on surfaces.


----------



## phinds (Jan 12, 2016)

Shannon T said:


> Staghorn sumac isn't always green. It runs through a range of colours including what you show in your photograph. Tends to lose green colour as it dries and oxidizes.


Shannon, you're right about that. I tend to forget that it does turn more brown.


----------

